# Package from Moldova



## Buzzard (Apr 23, 2010)

My package came today and they left a note saying it's registered and it's available for pick-up... WTF?

Problem... I used an alias. My girlfriend says she can pick it up... Is that safe?


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 23, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> My package came today and they left a note saying it's registered and it's available for pick-up... WTF?
> 
> Problem... I used an alias. My girlfriend says she can pick it up... Is that safe?


 It could be safe or not that is one way they do controlled deliveries get you were they want you and boom.  Or it could really just need picked up. Roll of the dice bro.  But in my experience most overseas UGL's no the shit is illeagal here and wouldnt send it in such a manner unless you requested it ie:express shiping or fed ex ect. Good Luck


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Apr 23, 2010)

Did you miss the delivery ? Thats seems a bit odd that they deliver the message and not the package. I'd call and arrange to have it delivered and if it looked weird at all just don't accept it. Strange cars or mailman just forget about it. But that's just me.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 23, 2010)

Supermans Daddy said:


> Did you miss the delivery ? Thats seems a bit odd that they deliver the message and not the package. I'd call and arrange to have it delivered and if it looked weird at all just don't accept it. Strange cars or mailman just forget about it. But that's just me.



I agree.  Something smells off.  Have it re-delivered.

/V


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 23, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> My package came today and they left a note saying it's registered and it's available for pick-up... WTF?
> 
> Problem... I used an alias. My girlfriend says she can pick it up... Is that safe?


 If you missed it that one thing...but when they do controled bust they don't want you picking it up..
1) they don't know when and they aren't going to waste the man power waiting for you at the USPS or FEdex... if you go to pick it up and they give you the run around tell  just leave...i pretty sure it isn't a bust..99%

they want it in yur hands at the house. So they wouldn't take it back to the mail depot..just my 2 cents


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 23, 2010)

The Situation said:


> If you missed it that one thing...but when they do controled bust they don't want you picking it up..
> 1) they don't know when and they aren't going to waste the man power waiting for you at the USPS or FEdex... if you go to pick it up and they give you the run around tell just leave...i pretty sure it isn't a bust..99%
> 
> they want it in yur hands at the house. So they wouldn't take it back to the mail depot..just my 2 cents


 This is true mostly but the dea had some issues prosecuting a couple people when they did controlled deliveries.  Peeps knew something was up and it was shipped under alias and cash transaction so no paper trail to prove it. The reciever refused deliver and dea couldnt make the case.  However they realized that if you are willing to go pick up the package they can prove knowledge of the package and intent to recieve it easy case.  Im pretty sure that story was about a kind high up guys so big deliveries so they probably wouldnt waste the man power for a couple vials.  I cant remember where I read about that so take it how ya want to.  Just thought I pass that on to ya just in case.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 23, 2010)

It is common to sign for a pack but you need to show an ID so....


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 23, 2010)

True the id thing is to make sure u get you beta-al


----------



## Iron Dragon (Apr 23, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> It is common to sign for a pack but you need to show an ID so....



Yes it is.

 That's why you never use an alias. You have to show an ID to pick it up. An Alias is not going to fool anyone. You don't think the cops could figure out who live as that address? 
Anyways, set up a redelivery. Did you even read the card? Or did you just freak out and come post on the internet to tell everybody what you just got?


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 23, 2010)

Dragon_MD said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> That's why you never use an alias. You have to show an ID to pick it up. An Alias is not going to fool anyone. You don't think the cops could figure out who live as that address?
> Anyways, set up a redelivery. Did you even read the card? Or did you just freak out and come post on the internet to tell everybody what you just got?


 Dragon has a good point generally speaking most major cariers Fedex Ups DHL all make 3 attempts to deliver before you get the come get your shit notice


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 23, 2010)

The card says pick it up. I could check 'redeliver' on the card. I checked my source and it says 'sent certified mail'. WTF? They isn't send it that way last time.

My GF will pick up.... She's my agent


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 23, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> The card says pick it up. I could check 'redeliver' on the card. I checked my source and it says 'sent certified mail'. WTF? They isn't send it that way last time.
> 
> My GF will pick up.... She's my agent


 your good then reg mail needs someone to sign.. i missed mine one time
and they usps did the same thing they could deliver in a day or 2 or i could pick it up after 4pm..so u should be good to go. oh next time use your real name the post office already knows who lives at any one given house and a fake name on mail is a federal crime and a big red flag...


----------



## Iron Dragon (Apr 23, 2010)

correct, the fake name is a federal crime. So if it is a set up, you just sent your girl to prison for both whats in the package and federal mail fraud!

On a serious note, you may have to have them redeliver. You need a photo ID to pick it up. That's why you need to pick it up. It's proof you received the package.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Apr 23, 2010)

To be honest, I know just a lil bit bout doin this. I ma give you some real game.

1. NEVER SEND THE SHIT TO YOUR CRIB !Theres a million ways to do this but I never understood that. Thats just speak'n for myself Bad Juju. I'm just tell'n you this.

2. ANYBODY can sign for a package at a residence. Get somebody squeaky clean as a mail'n point. It's good to have 2 or 3 spots like that.

3. Never order more than you can afford to lose. Bail on it, don't jail on it !

4. Never go pick up shit, I know a cat doin some years bout that kinda shit. ALWAYS get it redelivered .And send'n somebody that you got a connection to is kinda like goin yourself. If you believe that some post office do not have an officer that is there as his job, or will delay you and dime you out then you should think again. Just say'n, do you really wanna find out .

5. If you follow the game you never gotta even be concerned with the ID thing.

This is just kinda basic, I could tell you more but then I'd  have to kill you . LOLOL

Peace and Love


----------



## weldingman (Apr 23, 2010)

Seems like personal use should be legal, in my opinon. They look at this shit like crack or meth now. A guy just trying to enhance his talents and body and get fried for it, iv never understood that. I mean putting barry bonds or mark mcgire in jail, going to really make our streets safer?, lmao


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 23, 2010)

Supermans Daddy said:


> To be honest, I know just a lil bit bout doin this. I ma give you some real game.
> 
> 1. NEVER SEND THE SHIT TO YOUR CRIB !Theres a million ways to do this but I never understood that. Thats just speak'n for myself Bad Juju. I'm just tell'n you this.
> 
> ...


 
yep been sending other thing in the mail for yearsof course that another story..but that go's with out saying sending to the house..should be a no no. of course small orders they don't look for but  i think we are  at this point in the thread


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 24, 2010)

Dragon_MD said:


> correct, the fake name is a federal crime. So if it is a set up, you just sent your girl to prison for both whats in the package and federal mail fraud!



It's only a federal crime with the name change IF it was used through the US Postal Service.  FedEx, UPS, DHL, would not be federal but state mandated and considered fraud.  As for the contents within...yes, this could be a federal manner as I'm sure the FDA would intervene aside or after the local authorities do.

I have NEVER signed for a package, I always make sure that the shipper waves the need for a signature.

/V


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 24, 2010)

Got my gears. I won't get it delivered registered mail again


----------



## srbijadotokija (Apr 24, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> My package came today and they left a note saying it's registered and it's available for pick-up... WTF?
> 
> Problem... I used an alias. My girlfriend says she can pick it up... Is that safe?




could be set up.

I advise you all Yankees ordering online packs with illegal ( in USA of course) substances to:

1. Use fake name on address
2. Ask source to send not registered - no signature required
3. When package is delivered - don't open it!
Leave it closed for 4 days minimum, in case it will set up, they will not wait so long. So if DEA breaks in ( 4 days max), they will find unopened package with fake name on. You simply explain them it was some mistake and package obviously is not yours, and you intended to carry it to post office to send back to receiver they next day.

When ordering from new source.

Ask for sample ( paid or free) to test delivery. And this should be clomid or t3 that is not on DEA list of prohibited substances.


mods?..do I get upgrade for this advice?


----------



## Iron Dragon (Apr 25, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> It's only a federal crime with the name change IF it was used through the US Postal Service.  FedEx, UPS, DHL, would not be federal but state mandated and considered fraud.  As for the contents within...yes, this could be a federal manner as I'm sure the FDA would intervene aside or after the local authorities do.
> 
> I have NEVER signed for a package, I always make sure that the shipper waves the need for a signature.
> 
> /V



Your probably right. But in the end, if they want you, they'll get you.


----------



## OGLiftr (Apr 25, 2010)

I know I'm the new guy, and it doesn't count for much, but I have used the source you are reffering to for multiple deliveries to my house, using my real name with no problems whatsoever.
I have had to sign for the package every time as they deliver when I'm at work, and it's gone smoothly every time.
It came reg mail and if it got your house, that means it cleared customs.
End of discussion as far as the feds are concerned.
I wouldn't worry too much about it really.
If you are worried about future deliveries, they will ship to PO boxes as well.
Just my .02


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 25, 2010)

Dragon_MD said:


> Your probably right. But in the end, if they want you, they'll get you.



Agreed...if you don't watch your ass and take the necessary steps, they'll get ya. 



/V


----------



## weldingman (Apr 26, 2010)

Naps? buzz


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 26, 2010)

weldingman said:
			
		

> Naps? buzz



I never mentioned a source. Lots of sources get their gears from Moldova.


----------

